# widgets en arriere plan



## cassis87 (14 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau sur ce forum car je viens de m'acheter un imac 24' et mettre ainsi fin à 15 ans de PC (même si j'ai quand même bootcamp pour pouvoir utiliser Flight Simulator !!!).

Un de mes problèmes actuels est de savoir comment je peux configurer les widgets du dashboard a rester sous mes applications quand celles-ci s'ouvrent ?..... j'ai réussi à les sortir du dashboard pour les avoir en permanence sur le bureau mais le problème est qu'elles demeurent toujours devant mes applications quand celles-ci s'ouvrent.... c'est incroyable....

Merci d'avance,
Greg


----------



## maclyr (14 Février 2008)

tu utilise quoi comme logiciel pour les faire rester sur le bureau?


----------



## Fabou (14 Février 2008)

J'ai le même pb. 
Avec Dashit (ou F12), on peut garder les widgets hors du dashboard mais pas les laisser seulement sur le bureau comme sur vista. C'est bien pratique, quand même.. surtout pour les post-it.
Je trouve que le dashboard n'est pas assez paramétrable.

Si qqn a la soluce....


----------



## r e m y (14 Février 2008)

maclyr a dit:


> tu utilise quoi comme logiciel pour les faire rester sur le bureau?




Y'a besoin de rien pour les mettre sur le bureau... depuis DashBoard, si on ajoute un Widget en maintenant Option appuyé, le Widget se place sur le bureau au lieu de la fenêtre des Widgets

Bon pour le problème initial, le principe de DashBoard est justement de ne pas encombrer le bureau en invoquant les Widgets uniquement quand on en a besoin.... Ils ne sont pas conçus pour être placé sur le bureau.

Pourquoi veux-tu qu'ils soient en permanence sur ton bureau (a fortiori sous tes fenêtres, donc non visibles...)?

Soit tu as besoin de visualiser en permanence en Widget particulier, et via Option, tu le places sur le bureau mais Visible en étant au-dessus de toutes les fenêtres

Soit tu n'as pas besoin de les voir en permanence et quand tu en as besoin tu appuies la touche de de fonction invoquant le Dashboard, et ils viennent en premier plan


----------



## r e m y (14 Février 2008)

Fabou a dit:


> J'ai le même pb.
> Avec Dashit (ou F12), on peut garder les widgets hors du dashboard mais pas les laisser seulement sur le bureau comme sur vista. C'est bien pratique, quand même.. surtout pour les post-it.
> Je trouve que le dashboard n'est pas assez paramétrable.
> 
> Si qqn a la soluce....



Les post-it, soit c'est super important et il vaut mieux qu'ils soient au premier plan de ton bureau, soit c'est pas super important et régulièrement tu lances le DashBoard pour les visualiser!

Ou alors tu utilises l'application "Aide Mémoire" qui se trouve dans Applications


----------



## fxav (14 Février 2008)

en effet pour les post it tu fais Pomme+shift+Y et hop t'as un post it sur ton bureau ...


----------



## cassis87 (14 Février 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Y'a besoin de rien pour les mettre sur le bureau... depuis DashBoard, si on ajoute un Widget en maintenant Option appuyé, le Widget se place sur le bureau au lieu de la fenêtre des Widgets
> 
> Bon pour le problème initial, le principe de DashBoard est justement de ne pas encombrer le bureau en invoquant les Widgets uniquement quand on en a besoin.... Ils ne sont pas conçus pour être placé sur le bureau.
> 
> ...



Oui enfin si j'ai envie d'avoir la meteo sur le bureau ou le cours d'une action en permanence, je n'ai pas forcement envie que cela me gene quand je suis en train de taper un texte dans word.....


----------



## Fabou (14 Février 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Y'a besoin de rien pour les mettre sur le bureau... depuis DashBoard, si on ajoute un Widget en maintenant Option appuyé, le Widget se place sur le bureau au lieu de la fenêtre des Widgets



Désolé, je n'y arrive pas (sans Dashit qui ne sert donc à rien). Quand j'appuie sur option, petite croix en haut à gauche, je maintiens et quand je sors du dashboard, rien.


----------



## Fabou (14 Février 2008)

cassis87 a dit:


> Oui enfin si j'ai envie d'avoir la meteo sur le bureau ou le cours d'une action en permanence, je n'ai pas forcement envie que cela me gene quand je suis en train de taper un texte dans word.....



+1, c'est ce que je voulais dire.


----------



## r e m y (14 Février 2008)

cassis87 a dit:


> Oui enfin si j'ai envie d'avoir la meteo sur le bureau ou le cours d'une action en permanence, je n'ai pas forcement envie que cela me gene quand je suis en train de taper un texte dans word.....



Moi quand je veux la météo ou le cours de mes actions, hop F4 et j'ai tout sous les yeux (tout en continuant à surveiller ce qui se passe sur mes applications visibles derrière Dashboard).


----------



## r e m y (14 Février 2008)

Fabou a dit:


> Désolé, je n'y arrive pas (sans Dashit qui ne sert donc à rien). Quand j'appuie sur option, petite croix en haut à gauche, je maintiens et quand je sors du dashboard, rien.




F4 pour afficher DashBoard (ou la touche de fonction assignée à DashBoard)
Cliquer sur le gros  +  en bas à gauche pour avoir la liste des widgets
En sélectionner un et sans lâcher la souris appuyer la touche Shift (désolé c'est pas option) et réappuyer sur la touche F4 pour effacer Dashboard, tout en gardant le widget
Lacher la souris et le widget se met sur le bureau (en premier plan)


----------



## Fabou (14 Février 2008)

Tu vas me prendre pour un neuneu, mais je n'y arrive (je ne dis pas que ça marche pas).
Quand je fais exactement ce que tu me dis, le dashboard quitte mais lentement au lieu de rapidement. Bref... C'est pas grave, en tout cas, ça marche avec Dashit sans pb..


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

Coucou, 

encore un sujet que je ressors.

Je ne comprends pas comment il est si facile d'avoir ses widget sur le bureau et si difficile de les mettre en arriere plan.


Les widget sur le bureau c'est génial pour avoir un oeil sur tout sans rien faire, mais si c'est pour qu'il me pourrissent la vie des que j'ouvre une page web ou un document word, c'est ridicule!

Je desespere vraiment de trouver une solution pour les garder en arriere plan.


(il serait certainement intéressant de fusionner les 2 sujets que j'ai ressorti)


----------

